# Who's ready for this???



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had this crap nail me out elk hunting earlier this September








.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I am ready...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That doesn't look like crap. Your other pic looks like crap. :wink:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I think its about time for some snow, not a whole lot but some


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im just ready for the cooler weather. not so much for the snow.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

To be honest i can not think of a better fall than we have had so far this year...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Been there done that... in like October. Built a cool little shelter in the middle of it. Yeah... that day sucked. I have pics I'll pull up and post.


----------

